# Costco



## PanchodeSMA

Is a US Costco membership accepted in Mexico, or do we need a new one?

Is Amex the only credit card accepted?


----------



## RVGRINGO

The membership card is good anywhere. Costco Mexico accepts Mastercard and others.


----------



## PanchodeSMA

Thanks


----------



## terrybahena

actually- there is an international Costco card that's accepted everywhere, but a regular card is not. When we got to Mexico and went to Costco Acapulco they did not accept my Calif card...so I got the int'l one. This year when I renewed it over here in Baja, I got just a Mexico card...we'll see next week when I'm in Calif if it works ha ha


----------



## GARYJ65

My Mexican COSTCO card works everywhere!


----------



## Longford

RVGRINGO said:


> The membership card is good anywhere. Costco Mexico accepts Mastercard and others.


In the United States ... at least in Chicago ... Costco accepts only the American Express credit card. It'll accept a debit card issued by any bank, however. I haven't used by USA-issued Costco card in Mexico. I've used my Sam's Club card, though, without problem.

I haven't read this yet, but here's a description of Costco and its domestic and international operations: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Costco



> Mexican locations only accept cash and Visa Electron debit cards; purchases with AMEX, MasterCard, and Visa credit cards incur a surcharge of approximately 4%. Purchases with the Mexican Costco credit card are charged cash prices.


----------



## PanchodeSMA

According to Wikipedia, Costco Mexico accepts different credit cards, but they incur a 4% fee including Amex. They offer a Costco Mexico credit card with no fees. Couldn't find anything about using a US membership in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO

It is true that credit card usage is much more rare in Mexico than elsewhere. As such, cash is king and an upcharge to use a credit card is quite common.


----------



## PanchodeSMA

RVGRINGO said:


> It is true that credit card usage is much more rare in Mexico than elsewhere. As such, cash is king and an upcharge to use a credit card is quite common.


I would agree that credit card usage is not as common in Mexico as the US, Canada, Europe. But, I've never had a surcharge added at Mega or restaurants where they accept CC. VISA and MC are accepted more often than Amex. 

I think the surcharge at Costco is due to their thin margins.


----------



## RVGRINGO

That is probably true at Costco and elsewhere, but not everywhere.


----------



## Anonimo

PanchodeSMA said:


> According to Wikipedia, Costco Mexico accepts different credit cards, but they incur a 4% fee including Amex. They offer a Costco Mexico credit card with no fees. Couldn't find anything about using a US membership in Mexico.


You are correct, but _debit_ cards on Mexican bank accounts do not incur the fee.

We love Costco—too well.


----------



## Rayito de luna

So happy I can answer this one and be of help! 

For the first 8 months we lived here, we used our US Costco membership without problem. When we renewed it, just got a standard membership and have since used our Mexico membership cards in the US without problem.

Also, have seen they take all major credit cards but you will pay a higher fee like others mentioned. I think last time we spent sround 3,400 pesos and saved 110 pesos by paying cash. (Approx) 

We have never been told of an international membership or needed one. Most of our shopping is in Estado de Mexico. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Eldora

Try smart and final in ensenada often cheaper than Costco and SAMs club


----------



## RVGRINGO

But, Ensenada is so far away from the rest of Mexico.


----------



## pv2b

I use my California issued Costco card in PV all the time. Never any problems.

The only charge card that I have used is American express. Costco does have an affinity card with Banamex. The terms are very, very, very high.

My Bancomer or Wells Fargo debit cards work fine. 

When I need pesos I usually withdraw cash from the Bancomer ATM inside Costco and use my Bancomer debit card for my purchases. This seems to be free from additional fees and charges.


----------



## LarsH

So debit good (no fee), credit bad (except for Mexican costco card), ¿si?


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> But, Ensenada is so far away from the rest of Mexico.


And so close to Gringolandia  !


----------

